# Lamarque Watch Dating?



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

This LaMarque watch has 17 jewels, marked as Swiss made, incabloc, antimagnetic with mechanical movement... It has a four-digit serial number on the engine... I couldn't find much information on this brand on Google. On the back it says "cased and timed by precision watchcraftmen." Thank you.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

"precision watchcraftsmen"? That's encouraging. I'd hate to have a watch cased and timed by a poorly-engineered watchcraftsman.

Anyway, you shouldn't believe the hype. Most watches of this vintage were assembled by women.


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

Chascom, yes, I thought so... Nevertheless, do you know anything about this brand? I'm just learning about the vintage watches I have.... Thanks.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I haven't seen anything besides ebay listings.

However just from that I would say that LaMarque was probably a US-owned mid-grade brand that imported and assembled Swiss (and occasionally French) watches. Possibly they did their own assembly, or they might just have been a house brand for a jewellery shop chain. They seem to have been around from the 1940s to the 1960s at least and were probably quite popular in their day, judging from the quantity out there.

Here's a photo of the inside of an early 1970s diver-style LaMarque.

[nope. won't let me attach that one]

The case is American and the movement is Japanese.

Another that I saw, more similar to yours, had a Swiss AS 1187 movement; a decent generic fully-jewelled movement from the 1950s.


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

thank you, Chasscom. The information is verry useful... I'll keep hunting around.


----------

